
Powered by WordPress, proudly or not - ca98am79
https://donmelton.com/2015/12/22/powered-by-wordpress-proudly-or-not/
======
jdefr89
I don't understand where Wordpress hatred comes from. If my primary goal is a
writing platform that allows me to concentrate on the content of the blog
rather then blog technicalities, wordpress is fine..

~~~
wink
I see a lot more "skepticism" than outright hatred.

There's been a few not-so-cool security problems, that's what I usually hear
from people being turned off. Plus the amount of really bad plugins...

My only personal gripes are that it's not fun to develop themes and plugins,
so I stopped using it years ago for my main website. Still using it though.

